# Vermeer Disc mower



## IHCman

I'd like to hear peoples opinion on any of the Vermeer disc mowers or disc conditioners. I'm interested in the TM 1400 but would like to hear anyones experience with any size Vermeer Trail Mower or disc conditioners. Any problems? how well do they cut? Right now I use a Rowse sickle mower double 9' bar with New Holland heads. Was a real pain in the butt this year with the wet conditions, mole hills, and extremely thick hay. Curious as to how well disc mowers work in extemely rough fields, mole hills, and such. Every picture I see of one its cutting a perfectly flat picture perfect field and I'd like to know how they work in not so perfect conditions. I have also thought about John Deere and New Holland disc conditioners because of the ease you can change a pod if you hit something. I see Vermeer has a neat suspension system but what does it have for impact damage? I've read a little on the website but not a whole lot of info there. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## LaneFarms

I have a TM800 and except for the rankest hay it will cut it as fast as you can stay in the seat. Vermeers quick change blade system is awesome. I can change all 16 blades in 10 minutes which is a far cry from the old systems. The only problem I have had is the blade holders getting loose.


----------



## swmnhay

I run the Vermeer 1030 disc pro mower/cond.13'4".I'm on my 5th one.

The Quick change blades are sweet.20 min for 26 blades vs over hr with old system.

Have a couple rough fields with pocket gophers and badger holes they only bother if muddy.

Yes the suspention system works well if you hit an obstuction it goes back and up.

The pods are independently lubed so if one goes out it doesn't cantaminate the while bar like other brands.I've never had on go out completly myself.

I run roller conditioner but had one with the paddle conditioner.In short grass hay the paddle conditioner cut cleaner because of the wind created by the roller conditioner.That wouldn't be a issue with the trail mower.

The district rep was trying to talk me into going with the 18' trail mower and then tedder and then rake it at Hay Expo.


----------



## IHCman

swmnhay said:


> I run the Vermeer 1030 disc pro mower/cond.13'4".I'm on my 5th one.
> 
> The Quick change blades are sweet.20 min for 26 blades vs over hr with old system.
> 
> Have a couple rough fields with pocket gophers and badger holes they only bother if muddy.
> 
> Yes the suspention system works well if you hit an obstuction it goes back and up.
> 
> The pods are independently lubed so if one goes out it doesn't cantaminate the while bar like other brands.I've never had on go out completly myself.
> 
> I run roller conditioner but had one with the paddle conditioner.In short grass hay the paddle conditioner cut cleaner because of the wind created by the roller conditioner.That wouldn't be a issue with the trail mower.
> 
> The district rep was trying to talk me into going with the 18' trail mower and then tedder and then rake it at Hay Expo.


Thanks for the reply. I've read that the pods are indepently lubed but if one does go out how much work is it to change one? do you have to split the whole bar? Or is it as simple as JD or NH?

When you say that mole hils and gofer mounds cause problems when muddy do mean it causes streaking?


----------



## swmnhay

IHCman said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've read that the pods are indepently lubed but if one does go out how much work is it to change one? do you have to split the whole bar? Or is it as simple as JD or NH?
> 
> When you say that mole hils and gofer mounds cause problems when muddy do mean it causes streaking?


I've never had to split a bar myself.But there is a large nut on each end of bar and it is all sandwiched together.The mechanic says it isn't bad working on.If it is on one end you don't have to take it all apart,just work from one end or other.

yea it can streak if mud gets built up on bar.On the newer cutters they changed the skid plates and they clean off much better in muddy conditions.

Ooops, the 1030 has 20 blades not 26.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Whatever you do. DO NOT buy anything that doesnt have individual units. As soon as something goes wrong in one of the modules, the ENTIRE mower is shot. Trust me, I've had it happen. (this was awhile back, not recently). That was right before they came out with the individual units. By the way, I still have that mower for parts but that was a 5k implosion at the time. We hadnt had that mower a year and my grandpa clip a wooden post in the field, in less than 5 mins of running after that, the mower was done. I know Kuhn still has one piece cutter bars on there disc mowers because a guy tried to sell me one last week when I was at the New Holland dealer buying a disc mower conditioner. I just laughted at him. Just my piece of advice. Ive looked at almost all the mowers out there, if you need any more advice let me know. I will say however, I hadnt run a Vermeer but I dont like that clip system. I dont see how after changing blades several times, those clips dont become loose and come off if they arent replaced often. Just my thought, thats why I'd rather have the bolt on ones. If you use a compact wrench, they are just as easy as anything to change. I can change my blades on my mower in 20 mins.


----------



## swmnhay

CockrellHillFarms said:


> I will say however, I hadnt run a Vermeer but I dont like that clip system. I dont see how after changing blades several times, those clips dont become loose and come off if they arent replaced often. Just my thought, thats why I'd rather have the bolt on ones. If you use a compact wrench, they are just as easy as anything to change. I can change my blades on my mower in 20 mins.


New clips come with a new set of blades so they are only used twice as you reuse them when you flip them.


----------



## IHCman

again thanks for the responses. I've gained some helpfull information. But no one has said what kind of impact damage protection the Vermeer mowers have. I've read that they have a slip clutch but does that really protect the drive system in the pods? I am starting to lean towards the NH or JD disc conditioners as theyre not alot more than the Vermeer TM 1400. Got all winter to think about it but it'd be nice to buy this fall and get the price locked in.


----------



## bluefarmer

We use a tm 800 and love it,the blade change system is wonderful,we have used it for five years without any trouble and would buy another one


----------



## swmnhay

IHCman said:


> again thanks for the responses. I've gained some helpfull information. But no one has said what kind of impact damage protection the Vermeer mowers have. I've read that they have a slip clutch but does that really protect the drive system in the pods? I am starting to lean towards the NH or JD disc conditioners as theyre not alot more than the Vermeer TM 1400. Got all winter to think about it but it'd be nice to buy this fall and get the price locked in.


I've never had any damage from hitting rocks to the drive system in the pods.The hex shaft that drives the pods is designed to give or it will twist in a bad situation.

But again I've never blown up or damaged any pods from hitting rocks.And I've hit quite a few over the yrs.I took on 265 acres of alfalfa and previous renter had not picked rock,it was a major mess and first time over we hit many football and larger sized rocks with the only damage being blades.

I've talked to other people with other brands of cutters and having $1000's in repairs hitting 1 rock.I hit 1000's of rocks that cutting and just replaced blades.

For that reason I'm sold on them and am on my 5th one.


----------

